# Finished basement...DONE!!



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well it has been a long road but I am glad to say we finally finished our basement project about 2 weeks ago. A good friend helped me frame it out but after that it was a great team effort between me and my wife.
The countless trips going up and down the stairs to carry in lumber, drywall, insulation, tile, carpet, fixtures, paint, boxes of ceiling tiles ect ect will not be missed. We added approx 1,500 sqft of entertaining space complete with bar, full bathroom and work out area. I was still able to keep a comfortable 400 sqft work area. Here are a few pics taken during the project.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are some finished pics.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

just a few more


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Damn !!

L & O


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Very cool!!!! Great job

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice and well done! Any plans to throw some wild life or fish on the walls?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I like that work-out area, nice high chairs, plenty of space to rest your elbows, plenty of refreshments... :lol:


----------



## Fish-N-Bucks (Dec 29, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> I like that work-out area, nice high chairs, plenty of space to rest your elbows, plenty of refreshments... :lol:


My thoughts exactly lol Bring on the 12 oz curls! Awesome basement tho btw 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Patman75 said:


> Very nice and well done! Any plans to throw some wild life or fish on the walls?


Thank You and no plans yet all my wildlife are on the walls at our cottage.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

sylvan19 said:


> Here are some finished pics.


What is the height of the finished bar top from the finished floor? I'm doing a kitchen island at 36". Wondering about the bar stools.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> I like that work-out area, nice high chairs, plenty of space to rest your elbows, plenty of refreshments... :lol:


Thanks Bonney.
The work out area is 17x12 plenty of room for treadmill, bike, bench and some dumbbells on a stand. The bar area is 14x12 the counter top the bar stools are at is 11x9 so yes you got plenty of room for elbows.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fish-N-Bucks said:


> My thoughts exactly lol Bring on the 12 oz curls! Awesome basement tho btw
> 
> Cans or Bottles I got ya covered. Installed this at the end of the bar


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

2508speed said:


> What is the height of the finished bar top from the finished floor? I'm doing a kitchen island at 36". Wondering about the bar stools.


36" is standard height for a counter top you will need much shorter stools. I did a two tier counter top. The back area is a standard 36" in height but where my stools are the finished height of the counter top is 42" from the tile floor. The height of my bar stools is 30" that's from the floor to the seat.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

sylvan19 said:


> 36" is standard height for a counter top you will need much shorter stools. I did a two tier counter top. The back area is a standard 36" in height but where my stools are the finished height of the counter top is 42" from the tile floor. The height of my bar stools is 30" that's from the floor to the seat.


Thanks. I'll probably need 24" stools or some stools with a screw type adjustment.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Great job. Looks great.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Beautiful! Looks like a great place to relax after a long day! Well done.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Good job! Looks great!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great job & well done!
I worked for a friend when I got out of high school that finished basements. Rochester and Utica was full of new subdivisions with people that wanted them finished.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

"So, set em up Joe, I got a little story you auta know":lol: Nice job!


----------

